# cannot start capture graph



## fezworld

Hi, im running windows 7 and im trying to capture game play from my ps3 using easycap, everything ok but keeps coming up cannot start capture graph, can anybody help solve this


----------



## bwsealirl

Hi fezworld, 

Welcome to TSF 

Could you please tell us what program you are using with your easycap?, they are known to ship with several different programs. It would also help if you would mention what region (PAL, NTSC or SECAM ) you are using. I do vaguely remember having completely irrelevant error messages coming up when I recorded, does the card still record the game play? If it does then I would suggest just ignoring it.


----------



## fezworld

Hi, my son informs me that using ulead program & PAL,it comes up on both TV & laptop but doesn't record


----------



## -WOLF-

It's possible the software is not compatible with PAL.

If you have a camcorder you can use that to record I believe, then upload it to your computer.


----------



## bwsealirl

Ive used an easycap with Ulead in a PAL Territory before and it "should" work ok. 

Before we start changing setting etc, I need to to ensure that you are using an easycap DC60+ (the + is really important if you plan on recording game play). And it would also help if you described what kind of wiring set-up you are using (splitters v HD method). It may sound silly but please ensure your console is set to play in standard definition becuase this will not work if you are planning on playing in any HD resolution. 

Once all of the above has been sorted we can move onto the fun stuff. Easycaps and ulead are quite peculiar in my experience. Could you please change your region to any of the variants of NTSC on the ulead program. If all goes well you should get a black and white preview of your game from inside the program. We can work on getting this into colour once this has been achieved.


----------

